# The Exeo is gone!!!



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sold it this evening. Spent all day cleaning it outside and in. Boy did it look good and I was so sad to see it go. 

Only 1 week until my new car arrives...... I'm v excited. 

Cooks


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice that you got it sorted for the next owner. I bought a Laguna a while back, which still had what looked like half the previous owner's shopping in the boot. What's next for you?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers bud. I even brushed stripes into the floor mats lol. Mrs Cooks thought I was daft (she's right lol). 

Next I'm going german for a change - having considered a Lexus is300 hybrid I do too many miles to go petrol at the minute. Will post a wee pic of the new one next week...

😎


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Cheers bud. I even brushed stripes into the floor mats lol. Mrs Cooks thought I was daft (she's right lol).
> 
> Next I'm going german for a change - having considered a Lexus is300 hybrid I do too many miles to go petrol at the minute. Will post a wee pic of the new one next week...
> 
> 😎


Looking forward to seeing the new brief.

Btw, you know the Exeo is a rebadged A4 or are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Thought you had an Aston cooks ?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hufty said:


> Thought you had an Aston cooks ?


That's a different Cookies  Cookiemonster....

This one's got a Nissan GTR, oh wait.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Del-GTi said:


> Looking forward to seeing the new brief.
> 
> Btw, you know the Exeo is a rebadged A4 or are you being sarcastic?


Oh yes chum, I knew that but to the purists it's still a Spanish marque. This time it's a proper German car built in Germany with a German badge lol.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hufty said:


> Thought you had an Aston cooks ?


That'll be CoOkIe MoNsTeR chum. I wish I had an Aston though.

😁


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Cookies said:


> This time it's a proper German car built in Germany with a German badge lol.


A Wartburg??


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ach I forgot about them.... Mebby next time.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You're building this up........It better be good. :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Two sleeps Kerr lol. 

I hope it's good too 😁

Def not as good as yours though. One clue is that it's still diesel. 

Smokey but pokey 😁


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Ghibli?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Nope lol. Ok, it's not that pokey , but it's quicker than the exeo was lol.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Taa daaaa! Lol.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

3 series BMW cooks?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good man Andy. Here it is.



















Happy bunny today lol.

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice one.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks lovely that mate, petrol or the diesel?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Stunning as I've said to you before.

Now get detailing it and lets see more of it!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Ooft those seats, lovely  Nice machine bro, I approve haha


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Auto? Cooks what are you playing at 

Seriously happy motoring


----------



## ConorMc (Sep 1, 2014)

Very nice, like the interior.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers guys. I'm really happy with it. 

It's a 320d x drive m sport with the sport auto box. I opted for the saddle brown leather and absolutely love it. Makes a nice change from the black in my last car.

So far I'm absolutely loving the auto. I'm an old man now lol... 

I'll get a few more pics up later. 

Thanks guys

Cooks


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice!

Surprised more people don't go for the brown leather.

The ZF auto suits the car perfectly doesn't it...especially when the manual box doesn't have a particularly nice shift action.

Enjoy

Chris


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers Chris. So far I'm really impressed with the auto. Perfect if you want to cruise but also responds really well if you need to accelerate quickly. 

I was having some doubts about ordering the brown leather but was so relieved when I saw it in person. 

Cheers bud 👍

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Stunning as I've said to you before.
> 
> Now get detailing it and lets see more of it!


Cheers chum. The first job is to get the wheels, calipers and hubs sealed. Hopefully get them done over the next day or two before they get too dirty.

This detailing mellarkey could become a bit of an obsession.... Lol

Cooks


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Very nice indeed! Does this have the performance plus pack - those wheels and the upgraded brakes with blue calipers? My wife has a 520d with that auto-box and it truly is an amazing thing!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Very nice that.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

My wife hates BMW's .... So the last time she went to Wales she wanted to hire an automatic, so I booked a 320d or similar from Thrifty, I tried to get the Jaguar XE but we ended up with a 320d Sport ...... She no longer hates BMW's

I really like the ZF box, even Audi have seen the error of their ways and use it. The 2.0 diesel is a great lump, I love the 420d but the 320i is also a very nice car. Everything about the 3 series is nice, it's not as well built as the A4 but the seating position is brilliant and they are pretty good on fuel.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Very smart Tubbs. Leather looks good. I sometimes wish my 508 had the tobacco leather, just make it a bit less austere inside.


----------



## pistonbroke (Feb 16, 2016)

Beautiful car,health to drive


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers guys!

Cooks


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice car Cooks. Do really like the colour combo you've opted for.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Like these suits white really well, leather colour breaks it up, enjoy


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Thats a lovely looking car Cooks and very nice place to be inside me thinks :thumb:

You will experience the joy of having/had 2 cars at each end of the colour spectrum and both need to be kept clean as they show the dirt so much!

This will be a pleasure to detail though I'm sure. :argie:

Happy motoring buddy :thumb:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

That is one tidy Automobile Cooks!
I love the leather! Really contrasts the white paint and looks very executive! They seem a big brute of a car like :car:

Health to enjoy it pal :thumb:

Rían P


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

SBM said:


> Thats a lovely looking car Cooks and very nice place to be inside me thinks :thumb:
> 
> You will experience the joy of having/had 2 cars at each end of the colour spectrum and both need to be kept clean as they show the dirt so much!
> 
> ...


Cheers Ben - hope you're keeping well buddy.

Day two and I think I have a job on my hands keeping this thing clean lol. Whether it's as bad as black will emerge over the coming days lol.

Thanks again bud.

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Rían P said:


> That is one tidy Automobile Cooks!
> I love the leather! Really contrasts the white paint and looks very executive! They seem a big brute of a car like :car:
> 
> Health to enjoy it pal :thumb:
> ...


Cheers Rian. Very very happy with it so far. It's a bit bigger than the exeo alright but I'm happy to report that it's manageable lol.

Hope you're keeping well bud.

Cooks


----------

